# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Woman in love

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Life is a moment in space
When the dream is gone
It’s a lonelier place
I kiss the morning goodbye
But down inside you know we never know why
The road is narrow and long
When eyes meet eyes
And the feeling is strong
I turn away from the wall
I stumble and fall
But i give you it all..
Chorus:
I’m a women in love
And i do anything
To get you into my wourld
And hold you within
It’s a right i defend
What do i do
With you eternally mine
In love there is
No measure of time
We planned it all at the start
That you an i
Would live in each others hearts
We may be oceans away
You feel my love
I hear what you say
No truth is ever a lie
But i give you it all
Repeat chorus:
I am a women in love
And i’m talking to you
Do you know how it feels?
What a woman can do
It’s a right
That i defend over and over again

----------

